

Outsourced consulting infrastructure help - stochastician

I&#x27;m transitioning to being a consultant&#x2F;freelancer and would _love_ to have a company handle the accounting paperwork for me. Invoicing my small number of customers regularly, dealing with receipts, etc. Can anyone recommend a good accountant or service that handles this sort of task?
======
jlgaddis
One of the smartest things I ever did was find a local bookkeeper who knew her
stuff. You could deal with one completely online, but having one nearby that
you can physically go visit is very helpful.

